# Temporary Rain and Sun Cover!



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I am located in Orlando, Florida and I just purchased 2 Shire gelded yearlings they will be coming home October 19th, 2016. I have a an area that's 25' x 25' fenced in with 4x4 post and no climb horse fencing. I was thinking of using this area for them to get cover from rain and the Florida sun temporarily as we will be building a run in shed with two stalls for them. But in the meantime I need to find some cover for them as I only have one tree in the back and that wont protect them from rain. So I am trying to find something inexpensive to put as a cover in this area, but since it is so big, I have no idea on what to use. So I am asking anyone for ideas. Please help!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

King Canopy 10 ft. W x 20 ft. D White Drawstring Cover TDS10206-5 at The Home Depot - Mobile

This is what I used as a temporary shelter from sun and rain. King canopy 10 x 20 feet. A couple things to know which will help it last longer: 

Make sure you secure the legs to posts set into the ground, or you'll have a giant kite blowing around the first time the wind blows. I used very large metal gasket bands to secure the legs to the posts. Takes about 30 seconds to put on using a cordless drill to tighten them.

Get self tapping metal screws and use them to drill into the joints at every corner, side and peak of the frame ( see kite reference lol)

Make sure the tarp is tight over the frame...if there's any sagging areas, water will collect and stretch the tarp. Like a water balloon.
I used several over the years, the tarp itself will last about a year before sun and weather takes it's toll.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a home north of you....
Buy a carport with added height legs for the horse head clearance as they mature...
Yes, a metal one. Open sides or do a _pole barn._
*Pole barn would be the way I would go*. 
10' side leg height minimum to the rafters...you're going to have very tall horses shortly.
Have it placed where you intend the run in shed to be and your "base" structure will be in place and you can finish it as you want and how you want it done over time.
_Forget the vinyl things. _
Our hot strong sun will disintegrate, melt and make them sag in no time. They also are *not* high enough for head clearance for yearlings of that breed... 
Your clearance _*is not *_just the peak ends but gaining entrance from the side...thunk the skull if it is to low!:sad:
Please don't forget it is hurricane season now.... 
We have our normal daily thunderstorms and rainstorms other parts of the nation can not understand the deluge of water and high winds that come up in a minute or two near hurricane strength....no vinyl canopy withstands that to often without shredding.

_Oh...word of advice offered with friendliness...:wink:_
If you do a metal roof, have the spray-on insulation added to the underside or a layer of some sort of wood under-layment _first_ then the roof panels...
When it rains more than a drizzle it is mind-numbing loud under it otherwise...
I would also tell you it would help with heat, the repelling it out.
The metal roofs also drip from condensation some, not terrible....
Things I have learned the hard way with my own barn roof system. Wish someone would of told me these things when I was building.
Check the local craigslist and surrounding areas for ideas and some pricing....
A pole barn, materials only of that size_ is not_ expensive...and there are several companies that advertise under the *Farm & Garden* section their barns and metal carports...
Personally a metal carport will cost you nearly the same amount as the pole barn... 
To me a pole barn gets you started well on your project needs and wants easily...

_Good luck with your project and you know you have to introduce your new horses when they come home!!_
:runninghorse2:...


----------

